# Selecting both 189 & 190 in the same EOI



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi, I need some help here to select both 190 & 189 visa options in the same EOI. Currently I am eligible for Skilled Independent 189 visa subclass, but I am also thinking of applying for SS. So after applying my SS, can I also select the Skilled Nominated 190 subclass option in the same EOI? Will that cause any confusion in my skillselect points? Please advice.

Thanks,
PJS


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

pjs said:


> Hi, I need some help here to select both 190 & 189 visa options in the same EOI. Currently I am eligible for Skilled Independent 189 visa subclass, but I am also thinking of applying for SS. So after applying my SS, can I also select the Skilled Nominated 190 subclass option in the same EOI? Will that cause any confusion in my skillselect points? Please advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> PJS


hi pjs,

Yes, obviously, it wont create any issues as they both are different tracks. While you fill up the EOI itself, you can choose different visa classes such as 190, 189, 489 as you wish. but, the maximum number of invitations sent for all these visas is 2 only. i mean, if you chose both 190 and 189 and got invite under 190 but later changed to immigrate under 189 visa, then your first invite for 190 received will be expired and you must accept the second invite be it on 489 visa/189 visa or 190 visa.

all the best,

sathiya


----------



## micalparkz (Sep 3, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi pjs,
> 
> Yes, obviously, it wont create any issues as they both are different tracks. While you fill up the EOI itself, you can choose different visa classes such as 190, 189, 489 as you wish. but, the maximum number of invitations sent for all these visas is 2 only. i mean, if you chose both 190 and 189 and got invite under 190 but later changed to immigrate under 189 visa, then your first invite for 190 received will be expired and you must accept the second invite be it on 489 visa/189 visa or 190 visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Sathiya,

Does it mean that in one EOI for 189 and 190, can we receive invitations for both at the same time?

Thanks.

Mun


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

micalparkz said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Does it mean that in one EOI for 189 and 190, can we receive invitations for both at the same time?
> 
> ...


hi mun,

It doesn't mean that 2 invites at a time. See, if your EOI is invited under either 189 or 190, whichever comes first, the EOI will be locked and you have to apply for visa. If you are invited under 190 visa bt, doesn't want to follow in that route, you may wait until the expiry of EOI and then create a new one choosing only 189 option, for instance. please note that only two invitations at maximum can be sent to candidate. if you wasted both, you are no longer eligible for visa under 189/190/489.

In short, only one invite at a time is the scenario followed by DIAC.

All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

ok, I have a question here.
Can i apply for 189 under 1 job code and 190 under another job code? I think this will only be possible by submitting 2 different EOIs. Can I submit 2 different EOIs at the same time? I am trying to see if i can get to apply under 2 closely related occupations, that i have been performing so far.

Thanks,
PJS


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

pjs said:


> ok, I have a question here.
> Can i apply for 189 under 1 job code and 190 under another job code? I think this will only be possible by submitting 2 different EOIs. Can I submit 2 different EOIs at the same time? I am trying to see if i can get to apply under 2 closely related occupations, that i have been performing so far.
> 
> Thanks,
> PJS


Check this out

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/204962-can-we-submit-two-eois.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/176146-can-i-submit-2-eoi.html

Amit


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks Amit


----------



## Qazi_91 (Sep 20, 2013)

2613 Analyst Programmer

For 189 Visa, I am able to score 60 points based on Age, Education and Experience. 

AND

For 190 Visa, I am able to score 65 points based on Age, Education, Experience and State Sponsorship.

Now I am planning for a EOI based on above scores. Can anybody help me here, I am in dilemma. Should I apply for 189 Visa with 60 points or 190 Visa with 65 points. What are the chances of invitation on 60 points.

At the same time I don't want myself to be restricted in a single state.

Timely help would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Qazi_91 said:


> 2613 Analyst Programmer
> 
> For 189 Visa, I am able to score 60 points based on Age, Education and Experience.
> 
> ...


Go for 189, it might take more time but no working restrictions as you would prefer.

Amit


----------



## msalmank (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Amit/Others,

What are the main pros, if any, of Visa 190 over 189? And vice versa...

I am aware that 190 means that you're restricted to work in a specific state for at least 2 years... but i'm wondering if there are any pros and cons applicable to these visa types in terms of how quick the visa processing time is, etc.

Regards.
Salman K.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

msalmank said:


> Hi Amit/Others,
> 
> What are the main pros, if any, of Visa 190 over 189? And vice versa...
> 
> ...


As per the processing time standards, 190 is quicker than 189.

Unable to add the URL, go to AUS IMMI website for more details.

Regards
Amit


----------



## Qazi_91 (Sep 20, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> Go for 189, it might take more time but no working restrictions as you would prefer.
> 
> Amit


Amit,

Wt are the chances of gettin invitation with 60 points.....?


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Qazi_91 said:


> Amit,
> 
> Wt are the chances of gettin invitation with 60 points.....?


Occupation code?


----------



## Qazi_91 (Sep 20, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> Occupation code?


261311 - Analyst Programmer


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Qazi_91 said:


> 261311 - Analyst Programmer


Is it 2613	Software and Applications Programmers?


----------



## Qazi_91 (Sep 20, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> Is it 2613	Software and Applications Programmers?


Yes you r right....


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Qazi_91 said:


> Yes you r right....


This occupation is in very high demand and following quotes are from IMMI website,

We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs for below six occupations:

2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
2334 Electronics Engineers
2339 Other Engineering Professionals
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2613 Software and Applications Programmers
2633 Telecommunications Engineers.
Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued in these occupations for the remainder of the 2013-14 programme year.

Half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements commenced on 2 September 2013.


Out of 4800 ceiling value, 3524 is already full for this year and it will refresh on 1st July 2014 with news rules and regulations and ceiling value.

Amit


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Qazi_91 said:


> 2613 Analyst Programmer
> 
> For 189 Visa, I am able to score 60 points based on Age, Education and Experience.
> 
> ...


hi Qazi,

Let me hive my opinion to suit your situation.

As you are aware, each candidate gets maximum of 2 invites from DIBP. Hence, why don't you go for both of them. In other words, i recommend you to immediately lodge your application for state nomination under 190 visa and wait for its approval from thestae. Genrally, their processing times are about 1-2 months in which you may also have a look around the invitation trend for your occupation under 189 visa having an analysis of the points scores and visa date of the invitees. 

Now, let us have a case where your EOI has been picked by the state under 190 visa dn you are invited to apply for visa. You will have 2 months within which you need to apply visa. Altogether this total time comes around 3-4 months. Now after invite to apply visa, again check the invite trend and wait till 55th or 56th day after invite under 190 visa, however, be ready to lodge visa and paying visa fees. Now, after 55th or 56th days (after your invite) if the visa date and point scores of candidates invited advanced than your point sores and visa date, no need to apply your visa under 190. 

Just wait till the expiry of your invite and your EOI will be taken into account for the next immeidtae invitation round under 189 visa and yours will be rightawy picked up. In this way, you will have 2 options to choose from. For doing this, you need to click both 189 and 190 in EOI. Hope you understand. No need to concern about wasting first invite as you will still get the second one on condition that your point scores are good and the trend seems that you will be invited at that point.

Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi ppl,

I have 189 EOI already and waiting for invite. I am planning to apply for NSW SS. 

1. If I update EOI now for 190 visa, will it affect my Date of effect for 189 ? 
2. NSW currently is not accepting applications. Should I wait till July to apply for 190 ? Or can I update my EOI now only ? 

Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

venuhunev said:


> Hi ppl,
> 
> I have 189 EOI already and waiting for invite. I am planning to apply for NSW SS.
> 
> ...


hi there, it is of no use choosing 190 visa as NSW is not nominating any candidates under your occupation for 190 visa. So, just wait till the state opens State sponsorship again, perhaps, July, 2014. It is also possible that you might be invited under 189 prior to that. Stay cool. Cheers!


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, it is of no use choosing 190 visa as NSW is not nominating any candidates under your occupation for 190 visa. So, just wait till the state opens State sponsorship again, perhaps, July, 2014. It is also possible that you might be invited under 189 prior to that. Stay cool. Cheers!


Thanks for the reply. 

Yes that's right. But updating EOI now will have priority? 

Also will it affect 189 EOI Date of effect ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Wing P (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi,
It is clear that I don't receive an invitation for 189 while I have the invitation for 190. Can someone please tell me do I have to do another EOI if I want an invitation for 189 if I simply take190 off from my EOI. Or does an invitation come automatically when the invitation for 190 expires. Please help me with this. Thank you


----------



## archanabk (Oct 16, 2014)

*Got 190 inite. Is it ok to apply for 189 now*



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi mun,
> 
> It doesn't mean that 2 invites at a time. See, if your EOI is invited under either 189 or 190, whichever comes first, the EOI will be locked and you have to apply for visa. If you are invited under 190 visa bt, doesn't want to follow in that route, you may wait until the expiry of EOI and then create a new one choosing only 189 option, for instance. please note that only two invitations at maximum can be sent to candidate. if you wasted both, you are no longer eligible for visa under 189/190/489.
> 
> ...


Hi Sathiya,

Have read a lot about you and was hoping you could help us out like you have helped so many.
My husband has received the invite from VIC for 190 2 days ago, However our agent thinks that we should apply for 189 now since my husband is now eligible for 189 ( which he wasn't when we initially applied for 190). He has 60 points now.Do you think this would be risky because of the below points?

1) Would we lose the current invite from VIC if we apply for 189 now? or would they reject the invite if they found out we are applying for Independent as well even after we have already received the invite?
2) What is waiting period to receive an invite for 189 with only 60 points for Code :261313? If we do not receive the 189 invite before 60 days (Im guessing that is the duration for which 190 invite is valid) will we lose out on 190 as well

Looking forward to your response which will help us decide

Thanks a million in advance

Best regards
Archana


----------



## form (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi all,
I have applied for both 189 and 190 in skillselect, and got recently an invitation to apply for state nomination for subclass 190. Would this invitation block my 189 application and would not make be eligible for next draws in 189?
Thank you for your advise.


----------



## form (Sep 14, 2014)

Wing P said:


> Hi,
> It is clear that I don't receive an invitation for 189 while I have the invitation for 190. Can someone please tell me do I have to do another EOI if I want an invitation for 189 if I simply take190 off from my EOI. Or does an invitation come automatically when the invitation for 190 expires. Please help me with this. Thank you


Hi ,

I have the same case as yours, it would be great if you could share your experience with me. 
I have applied for both 189 and 190 in skillselect, and got recently an invitation to apply for state nomination for subclass 190. I have not submitted the form of state nomination yet, though I should within the next 14 days. Would this invitation block my 189 application and would not make be eligible for next draws in 189? 

Your advise would be highly appreciated, please help.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

form,

From what I know (maybe things have changed recently), but as a basic rule- if your EOI status (login and check it online) is *Suspended*, then consider it blocked. To hear from someone who has a more recent experience on this topic, please draw this users attention here to this thread or try posting your query here too.


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

form said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have the same case as yours, it would be great if you could share your experience with me.
> I have applied for both 189 and 190 in skillselect, and got recently an invitation to apply for state nomination for subclass 190. I have not submitted the form of state nomination yet, though I should within the next 14 days. Would this invitation block my 189 application and would not make be eligible for next draws in 189?
> ...


Plz provide inputs, I am on the same boat


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

endlessmoor said:


> Plz provide inputs, I am on the same boat


Can you read one post above yours and give more inputs on the situation- Is your EOI locked or suspended?


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

Dear Sir,

My details are as follows,

I have applied for PR 189 and then afterwards checked the option for PR190 and selected NSW as my state option.

In the EOI page, both of these options are showing.

my job code is 312212 --civil engg tech.

I am surely interested in PR189, but as a backup I filed for PR190 also.
till date no invitation has been arrived.

My fear is if they call for 190, first, then my 189 option will be set off.

therefore, should I go back to "edit EOI" option, and uncheck the 190??

or keep it as it is?

my points are 

for 189 it is 60
for 190 it is 65

Plz suggest.

and also what are my probabilities of getting an invitation ?


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Can you read one post above yours and give more inputs on the situation- Is your EOI locked or suspended?


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear Sir,

My details are as follows,

I have applied for PR 189 and then afterwards checked the option for PR190 and selected NSW as my state option.

In the EOI page, both of these options are showing.

I filed for 189 on 30/3/15
and edited the same EOI and checked the 190 option, therefore it is showing 4/4/15 for 190.

my job code is 312212 --civil engg tech.

I am surely interested in PR189, but as a backup I filed for PR190 also.
till date no invitation has been arrived.

My fear is if they call for 190, first, then my 189 option will be set off.

therefore, should I go back to "edit EOI" option, and uncheck the 190??

or keep it as it is?

my points are 

for 189 it is 60
for 190 it is 65

Plz suggest.

and also what are my probabilities of getting an invitation ?


----------



## form (Sep 14, 2014)

My suggestion is to keep both. What I understood is that you can apply for one visa at a time provided that you got an invitation.
If you got invited to apply for state sponsership then you will have about two months till they review your application. During that time you can still wait for 189. If the "about" two passed then you will get an invitation to apply for visa and only then your EOI will freeze. 
In general EOI freezes only when you click the "apply visa" button in skill select.

Good luck,


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

Does anyone have updates on this? I'm into a similar situation.

I got an invite for NSW SS and applied for it but NSW hasn't approved my nomination yet. I took a PTE-A exam and was now able to claim additional 10 points.

Now I update my EOI points as well as ticked the 189 as I'm now eligible. The question is, would this action affects my NSW SS application for 190?

Thanks!
avp


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

form said:


> My suggestion is to keep both. What I understood is that you can apply for one visa at a time provided that you got an invitation.
> If you got invited to apply for state sponsership then you will have about two months till they review your application. During that time you can still wait for 189. If the "about" two passed then you will get an invitation to apply for visa and only then your EOI will freeze.
> In general EOI freezes only when you click the "apply visa" button in skill select.
> 
> Good luck,


Hi,

If I do not apply for 190 visa within time frame (2 months) will I get second invitation for the same? or I need to go through the NSW state nomination process again? Mean give 330 aud fee again to get nomination?


----------



## prasvik86 (Jul 16, 2015)

Helllo all,

I am looking to submit an EOI under 189 and wanted to check if educational qualifications are asked for in here? I so far cant see any. My skills have been assessed and IELTS is done as well. 

Also if i want to chose 190, should i have the nomination already or can can choose both and try my luck? Any information on this will help.


----------



## prasvik86 (Jul 16, 2015)

I am able to see Education in the EOI but not sure where should i choose to enter that i have completed my Bachelors and the same has been approved by VETASSESS?? I am losing out on the points for this as i am not sure where to enter the same. all I see is :

Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?

Australian study requirement
Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?* Help for Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?

Credentialled community language
Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?* Help for Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?

Please help so that i can breathe a little easy on this.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

prasvik86 said:


> Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?


Do you see a Yes/ No radio button for this? Clicking Yes opens up a table-view below it with "Add+" button that lets you add the qualifications into the grid. See if javascript is enabled in your browser, or better yet, change the browser. Use Google Chrome.


----------



## prasvik86 (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes thank you very much. I can also see my score going up now. 

Would it be fine to apply under 189 adn 190 at one go??


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

prasvik86 said:


> Yes thank you very much. I can also see my score going up now.
> 
> Would it be fine to apply under 189 adn 190 at one go??


Yes, check both the options and make sure you make up your mind regarding 190 and select only one particular state.


----------



## pallabiPTE (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi, my consultant has already applied for 189 visa for me on 4th March,2016. I have applied for code 261312(developer/programmer) with 60 points. But I want to know if I can apply for 190 as well now as there are chances of getting invitation early. What should I do, please suggest


----------



## dkmahajan (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi,

If you are ready to work in state for two years then you can apply at any point till you are able to update your EOI.


----------



## pallabiPTE (Dec 28, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. But my consultant told me that since while submitting we selected only 189 ,now we need to cancel 189 and then apply for 190. I didnt know that I can update it now. its ok for me to stay for 2 years in a particular state. Are you sure I can update it now to both 189 and 190(particular state) from only 189 which I applied earlier??

Regards
Pallabi


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, you can Pallabi


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

Does it affect the date of EOI (189) if we also want to include 190 in our EOI.

I applied for 189 but now I want to include 190 as well. My concern is that after checking the option for 190 (State Sponsorship) will it change the date of 189. I dont want to go back in the queue of 189 just because I selected 190 later on. 

Can someone explain how it works.


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

QUOTE=pr2b;10598194]Does it affect the date of EOI (189) if we also want to include 190 in our EOI.

I applied for 189 but now I want to include 190 as well. My concern is that after checking the option for 190 (State Sponsorship) will it change the date of 189. I dont want to go back in the queue of 189 just because I selected 190 later on. 

Can someone explain how it works.[/QUOTE]

Yes it will impact your eoi date. n this makes you go back in queue. but if you have higher point than 60, you dont need to worry as higher points get invitation first than lower points one. no matter when they submitted.

I hope it helps.


----------



## john_chen (Sep 21, 2016)

Respected Agent,

I got positive assessment from VETASSESS in (Agriculture Consultant) in my Master’s degree last year… SOL = 15 Points 

However, now I have completed my PhD in Food and Nutrition from The University of Queensland, Australia on Australian Government Scholarship–BUT It’s not in SOL………………. My question is, 

1 ….. Should I get 20 marks of PhD… because now my highest qualification is PhD ??

2…… Secondly, Do we need to VETASSESS Australian PhD degree ? …….. I already have Master’s degree assessed with Positive.

Your nice concerns will highly be appreciated.

Regards


----------



## nkvijayran (Mar 23, 2017)

Will acs deduct 2 years from exp, if yes then my points will be 60, in that case should I apply for both 189 and 190 in one EOI to be safe, also please suggest what's good for me.

Waiting for kind reply

Regards
Nitin


----------



## Sajanshaji (May 23, 2017)

Hi Friends,
Need your help on below,

Below are my details

Age - 34
Qualification - Bsc computer Science (3 years)
Actual work Experience - Dec 2005 to till date
ACS accepted experience - May 2005 to Mar 2017
IELTS Score - Over all 6.5 (L:6, R:6.5, W:6, S:7)
Job code - 263111

Please help on my queries below, as per ANZSCO, job code is listing as 190 in the table but in the summary it is listed on MLTSSL, but not listed on SOL.

1) Am I eligible to launch the EOI?
2) Am I eligible to launch for both 190 and 189 in the same EOI?

thank you for your help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sajanshaji said:


> Hi Friends,
> Need your help on below,
> 
> Below are my details
> ...


Please recheck what you have written?

ACS has given you more experience then what you actually have or is it a typo ?

If not a typo, it is a defective assessment.
You should get it revised by ACS immediately 

Cheers


----------



## Sajanshaji (May 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Please recheck what you have written?
> 
> ACS has given you more experience then what you actually have or is it a typo ?
> 
> ...


Sorry it is May 2009


----------



## Sajanshaji (May 23, 2017)

Sajanshaji said:


> Hi Friends,
> Need your help on below,
> 
> Below are my details
> ...


Sorry for the typo,
ACS accepted experience - May 2009 to Mar 2017


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

You are eligible for 189 and 190 both. But however for 190 not many states are open atm for 263111. Just NSW and Victoria. I suggest submit separate eoi for each visa application. Did you went through rpl route?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nithin.raghav (Sep 8, 2017)

HI All,

I am in a fix now. I have applied for EOI in Occupation code: *261112 ICT System Analyst* and I have *70* points for *189*. But looks like it is going to take a long long time to get an invite even though my job code comes in Schedule 1. Without looking into this I have created an immiaccount and scheduled an Healthcheckup in the coming week and selected 189 in that. 

1. Can I go ahead with the health check up. 
2. Can I use the results of Healthcheck up in 190, even though I have applied it for 189 earlier. 
3. If yes, How should I proceed in the website.?

Highly appreciate your responses here. 

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nithin.raghav said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am in a fix now. I have applied for EOI in Occupation code: *261112 ICT System Analyst* and I have *70* points for *189*. But looks like it is going to take a long long time to get an invite even though my job code comes in Schedule 1. Without looking into this I have created an immiaccount and scheduled an Healthcheckup in the coming week and selected 189 in that.
> 
> ...


Why would you like to do that if you are still quite far from receiving an invitation? You can disregard this health application and later create another one when you are closer to get an invitation.

Yes, you can use the same health results in your 190 application even if you had indicated 189 in the original request.


----------



## nithin.raghav (Sep 8, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Why would you like to do that if you are still quite far from receiving an invitation? You can disregard this health application and later create another one when you are closer to get an invitation.
> 
> Yes, you can use the same health results in your 190 application even if you had indicated 189 in the original request.


Thanks for the quick reply. I didn't know that there was such a long list for people with 70 score. Considering early cutoff, I was thinking at least 1 month will move in one calling. But looking at the Sep & Oct 2017 stats, only 1 month moved in 3 calling. 

Considering the I have applied on 7th Sep, I don't know how many more month I will have to wait like this. 

So, coming back to my earlier question - Do I need to create a new Immiaccount, if and when I need to apply for 190 or current one will do.? (I had to create an immiaccount in order to create a eMedical appointment)

Regards,
Nithin

Code - 261112
EOI - 7th Sep, SCore 70 for 189.


----------



## nithin.raghav (Sep 8, 2017)

*Thanks a lot !*



KeeDa said:


> Why would you like to do that if you are still quite far from receiving an invitation? You can disregard this health application and later create another one when you are closer to get an invitation.
> 
> Yes, you can use the same health results in your 190 application even if you had indicated 189 in the original request.


Thanks for the quick reply. I didn't know that there was such a long list for people with 70 score. Considering early cutoff, I was thinking at least 1 month will move in one calling. But looking at the Sep & Oct 2017 stats, only 1 month moved in 3 calling. 

Considering the I have applied on 7th Sep, I don't know how many more month I will have to wait like this. 

So, coming back to my earlier question - Do I need to create a new Immiaccount, if and when I need to apply for 190 or current one will do.? (I had to create an immiaccount in order to create a eMedical appointment)

Regards,
Nithin

Code - 261112
EOI - 7th Sep, SCore 70 for 189.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nithin.raghav said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I didn't know that there was such a long list for people with 70 score. Considering early cutoff, I was thinking at least 1 month will move in one calling. But looking at the Sep & Oct 2017 stats, only 1 month moved in 3 calling.
> 
> Considering the I have applied on 7th Sep, I don't know how many more month I will have to wait like this.
> 
> ...


You should be able to use the same immiAccount. An immiAccount is where you can have all your applications (medicals, visas, and even citizenship). I don't see any reason why you couldn't use the same.


----------



## nithin.raghav (Sep 8, 2017)

*Thanks!*



KeeDa said:


> You should be able to use the same immiAccount. An immiAccount is where you can have all your applications (medicals, visas, and even citizenship). I don't see any reason why you couldn't use the same.


Again - thanks for confirming this. ! :thumb:

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## Sajanshaji (May 23, 2017)

*Skill assessment*

Hi friends,

need your advise

Please can you help me to understand as I am planning for partner skill assessment.

She is having 7 years of experience in system engineer (Job code - 263111 - computer network and system engineer)

Qualification - BTech in Electronics and communications..

Please can you advise me whether she need to for RPL when doing the skill assessment


----------



## Syed Ahmed Pash (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi, 

please, can anyone suggest me in the below my case?

I am currently getting 65 (Age, Education, Exp, PTE-A)points, and as per the previous history of invitation round that no EOI is invited for 60 points and I will be loosing 5 pts because I will be hitting 33 on 12 Feb 2018, which lead me to apply for state sponsorship, I applied for ACS evaluation this weak but no luck till now, what would you recommend to apply for both 189 and 190 in the same EOI. if I get ITA luckily before 12 Feb 2018 that fine but if not then what happens to 189 visas will it still be there?? and do I have to wait for 190 invites? and there is no draw in the month of November what going on? there are lots of questions running in my head..


----------

